# Is this a Gravely?



## jmurphy166 (Dec 9, 2011)

Just got this from my dad and not sure what make/model it is. Can anyone help me identify it?
http://i768.photobucket.com/albums/xx330/jmurphy166/Tractor/Rside.jpg
http://i768.photobucket.com/albums/xx330/jmurphy166/Tractor/Lside.jpg

Thanks
Jaime


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Jaime, welcome to the forum. This isn't my area of expertise, but it's either a Gravely, or to me it looks like a Wheel horse or a David Bradley, but I'll leave it to those who have actually seen one of them in person!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

..Welcome to the Forum!..Jaime.. It looks like a David Bradley.. 

http://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/2696308600.html


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

That is no Gravely.


----------

